# Well Guess What Everybody?



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

*For the short amount of time that I have been on this site, you may or may not have heard me talk about not having a job. It's been just over 3 years since I've last worked at a actually paying job.

Well today, I received a phone call on a position that I applied for about 2 weeks ago, and they decided to bring me on board with them. I will be driving a bus for the local school district here. They seem to have a shortage of drivers that's been ongoing for awhile.

Since it is a part-time position, it will allow me to continue building and selling coffins that I started sometime ago, just to earn a little cash. I will have weekends and holidays off as well as the summer. The only down side is that I don't get paid for those days off (so I think). Anyway it won't interfere with my time building props or being able to decorate for the holidays.

The other nice thing is now my wife can relax. She has been supporting us since the unemployment checks ran out. We've pinched pennies, like I'm sure a lot of us have the past several years. But she is really excited about it! For me, it just hasn't sunk in yet!

Well, that's about it for now, I will keep everyone posted on how things are progressing. And for those of you have given your support all these past months.....Thank You!

Randy aka.....Troll Wizard :jol:

*


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Congrats on the new job!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

That is great news!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Congratulations, TW! Best of luck in your new job!


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Good for you, best of luck to you!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

I have many family members who are bus drivers. I'm not sure if I should congratulate you or offer to pray for you. :lolkin: Best of luck!


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

THAT is awesome news! Congratulations!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Congrats!! So, General Grant, what is your strategy for dealing with the kids?


----------



## azscoob (Oct 6, 2010)

Dark Angel 27 said:


> I have many family members who are bus drivers. I'm not sure if I should congratulate you or offer to pray for you. :lolkin: Best of luck!


Ha!

Its gonna be great to see that check in your hand after all that time eh? :rockin:

(***edit*** dang that smiley isn't supported here!)

Congrats!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Congratulations...I'm sure it feels really good .


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Sincerely, congratulations. I hope this is the beginning of really good things for you.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Randy that is FANTASTIC! (thank goodness they are getting better drivers for school buses...) I am really proud of you, and I hope you end up loving the new job!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Your post is a day brightener. Yay for you and yours!!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Wonderful news!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That's awesome news! Congrats! (you may not want to tell the kiddies you build coffins on the side though!)


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Congrats & good luck! (I here stun batons and mace are getting cheaper and are extremely effective against the lil' brats...:smilevil::googly:)


----------



## strynite (Jul 28, 2013)

Great news! Good luck on the new job.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That us great news TW!
Glad that you got the position.
Good luck!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Awesome news.


----------



## Magic13 (Dec 20, 2012)

Congrats!!!!! Have a wonderful school year!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

*Thank You, Thank You, Thank You*

_*Thank you everyone for the really Great Support and all of the Congrats!!! Since joining HF, you all have been a big help in keeping me sane! Whats funny is that one of the questions they asked me in the interview was what I would do with unruly kids.

I told them besides chaining them to the back of the bus and draging them to their stop. I would probably ask them nicely to behave and to calm down. If that didn't work then I would chain them to the bus and drag them till they knew who was boss.

If that didn't work, then I would just kick them in the ass and sit them down. You should have seen the look on their faces after I said that. If I only had a camera.

They felt much better after I told them what I would really do and they sighed a big one! Heck, I stand 6' 2" and I don't think I will have a problem with them. I'm not a little guy!

But again on a serious note..... to all of you at HauntForum and to all the friends I've made and will make, Thank You, Thank You all for your friendship and at times, advice. Thanks for allowing me to be a part of this big family!

Here's to all of us, and to new beginnings!
Happy Halloween

Randy McNaughtan.....Troll Wizard :jol:

*_


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Congratulations!!


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

jdubbya said:


> That's awesome news! Congrats! (you may not want to tell the kiddies you build coffins on the side though!)


Or maybe you should - would def settle them down! Good luck in your new job!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Drive the bus dressed as the Troll Wizard. They'll either be really scared or brag to the other kids about how they have the coolest bus driver ever

Congrats on getting re-employed! I have a brother-in-law who was out of work for five years (then ended up getting two or three offers within a couple weeks time), so I know how it can get a person down.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Awesome news!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Oh please tell me you will dress up in something creepy on Halloween as you drive the bus!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great news Troll Wizard! That's what we are here for. To get through this crazy thing we call life. Wow, three years, sorry to hear that. My 59 year old brother-in-law has been out of work since Dec.. He applied for a position as a bus driver, but never heard back. That's one of the frustrations, not hearing anything. Another is the discrimination against age. He and his 21 year old son both applied at Menards. His son, who has never used a hammer in his life, got a job within a week. My b-I-l, who was a carpenter for 30 plus years and has loads of experience to share with customers, never got so much as a phone call. Frustrating. But I don't need to tell you. Again, congratulations. I'm so happy for you and your family.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Congrats TrollWizard! Who knows what kids are like on the bus these days. They probably spend the whole time texting. Sounds fine to me.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

WOW that is amazing news. Good luck and congratulations!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I would like to add a second Congratulations! I know how it feels to be out of work. I'm glad that they'll never close prisons, because then I would be out of a job again.

Don't be afraid to tell the kids that you have a friend with 5+ years experience imprisoning people. They don't have to know how far away I live, lol


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

That's great news TW! My hubby is a union drywall finisher and has been in and out of work for nearly three years. We know who frustrating it can be. I wish you the best. I also think this is a good omen of things to come for you.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

WOW EVERYBODY!!!!.........Again a Very Big Thank You for all of the very nice comments and congratulations on me getting a job. I have thought about wearing my costume on Halloween, but it does have a mask, and it would really get in the way of my driving. The other thing is I don't know what their policy is now for each of the holidays, (you know this PC thing that most schools are now.) Some of the schools here don't allow costumes anymore in the classes. Because some kids parents can't afford getting their kids costumes, then it ends up that no one wares anything. So I don't know yet on what I will do.

I will keep everybody informed on what the outcome will be. Again.....thanks to you all for the really great support and very nice comments. 

Randy / Troll Wizard :jol:


----------

